# Achat Ipad le 28 dans un Apple Store



## vphan (22 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

A question toute bête:

Est-ce que le jour du 28 mai pour l'achat de l'iPad dans un Apple Store physique, faut-il nécessairement avoir fait une réservation?

Car ce serait bête de faire la queue pour rien...

Merci beaucoup.

Vphan
Genève


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

si on se réfère à ce qui s'est passé aux Etats-Unis, ceux qui avaient fait la réservation ont été servis en premier. Et puis ensuite ceux qui se sont présentés spontanément. 

Le mieux est d'appeler l'Apple Store en question et de leur demander s'ils pensent que ça vaut la peine que vous veniez ou si leur stock est déjà tout réservé.


----------



## luna40 (23 Mai 2010)

]bonjours a tous 

j'ai precommande l'ipad 64+3G,la housse et le kit photo  le 14 mai dans un 1er temps il m'a mis livraison le 7 juin et ensuite juin pour hier !!alors j'ai annulé tous les accès et je suis revenu a la livraison du 7 !! savez vous si j'ai des chances d'être livrer plutôt dans les alentours du 28 ?? c'est la 1ere fois que je commande sur le store d'apple !!


merci pour vos  ...


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

il y a un fil "livraison de l'ipad" où on aborde ce sujet et où il y a déjà plusieurs avis. Je vous suggère d'aller y faire un tour.


----------

